# Job without a degree



## jboullier

Hi All

I have recently moved to Hong Kong, from Australia, due to a job opportunity. I accepted this 6 months ago, whilst single, however as luck would have it found a girlfriend shortly after.

She is hoping to move from Australia and live with me here however has no degree. I have read on this forum and others that it can be very difficult to find a job without one. From talking to other expats the general concensus of the easiest job to find here for a native english speaking Caucasion Expat is English Teaching??

She also holds a British Passport so can stay for 6 months on a visitors visa however would like to find work in the first month or so.

Has anyone had a similar experience? Just wondering the best places to begin to look. She is 24 and takes blood in a hospital in Aus which unfortunately I don't think she could get a job here without knowing Cantonese??

Any advice or stories of similar experience is most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## Supernoodles

You have to ask yourself this one question...what job can she do, that a local cannot. 

This is what immigration wonder when evaluating whether a person should get a working visa or not. And that is why English teaching is the most obvious choice but the standard is high here for English teaching and it can be competitive.

Other options would be for her to study here or to get married, although a student visa doesn't allow for working, but a dependents visa would enable her to find any job.


----------



## jboullier

Thankyou for your response Supernoodles. Seems it is going to be harder than first thought.

I am told there are English Teaching courses which are run which may help with securing a position. Will look into that avenue as unfortunately marriage is not an option at this stage!

Cheers
John


----------



## Supernoodles

oh wait a minute, something to research is the working holiday visa, I think (hopefully I am correct) australian passport holders can apply for this (under 30 years old) and it would enable her to work for whatever job she can get, although I think she would have to change jobs every 3-4 months. 
I knew a New Zealander who was working in HK on this WH visa, working as a native english teacher for tutorial centres, she never struggled to find work as it is mainly the visa requirement that is the biggest hurdle (proper schools are another matter).


----------



## Supernoodles

Yes she can apply for the working holiday visa assuming she is under 30 years old. 

Guidance Notes on Working Holiday Scheme | Working Holiday Scheme | Hong Kong Visas | Public Services | Immigration Department


----------

